# Innes



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Congrats to Innes on reaching 1000 posts today and being the first one to get the "red" skulls.









You are fast approaching my current position as most posts on the board.









you are truly the envy of every post whore out there


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

congrats man. i would like to someday be up there with you guys


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Congrats, bud!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

damn post whores!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

no one likes a post whore


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

im comming to get you with my








and them i am going to








and then we can









hehe just playing.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

damn you innes. I WANT THE RED SKULLS TOO!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme







Innes


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> bobme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hehe!
Bobme







Innes


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Great Job Innes!







You have inspired us all.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

CONGRATS








No doubt you deserved this one!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Xenon said:


> you are truly the envy of every post whore out there


 ...nah, i don't envy him at all







...it just says that i have to work extra hard at post whoring to surpass mr. innes







...i just don't have very much time left







...so i'll let juda go for the whore award







...WHORE AWAY JUDA!







......

....btw...congratulations on your red skulls innes


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

lol post whores lol
MAD


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....im #5 on the top 10 posters







...and #7 for the top posters of the board







....not a post whore, but im workin my way up


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm proud of you, boy


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I'm proud of you, boy


 you talk to him like he is your son or some thing


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > bobme
> ...


Innes







Bobme


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

everybody send a pm to the pw so he spends all his time reading pm's and so reducing the time he can p thus reducing the pw'ing


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm proud of you, boy
> ...


 ....hey don't hate on my fasher!!!!







just because he has a well-rounded son like me, doesn't mean you gotta start hatin on the man







.....and besides, i get to be in his will and inherit his millions


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

overbite said:


> everybody send a pm to the pw so he spends all his time reading pm's and so reducing the time he can p thus reducing the pw'ing


 ....is that an algebra equation?


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Dorks.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> Dorks.


 ...yup







...i got a big dork in my pants


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> JEARBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > Dorks.
> ...


 I dont care to much info.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great job innes









thanks for all the help


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bobme said:


> im comming to get you with my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 haahahaha..congrad you post slut


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

So what happens when he reaches 2K.... somthing should happen


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

he cant post anymore. lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

MAD piranhas said:


> he cant post anymore. lol


 lololol. At 2000 you get a custom title.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Xenon said:


> lololol. At 2000 you get a custom title.


 ...should we call him "post pimp" now or later...cuz i have my money that innes will get there when i come back in july


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...should we call him "post pimp" now or later...cuz i have my money that innes will get there when i come back in july


 Nah, he'll have hit the 10k mark in may


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you never can tell what the future holds, I might decide to stop at 1050, or I might change my name to Zenon and start at 0 again, who can tell.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

closed.


----------

